# Headlight polishing: safe frequency



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

My car is always parked outside with the headlights getting the afternoon sun.
It's 16 years old and for the past 8-10 years it's needed the headlights polishing every year or so.
Despite coating wit Gtechniq C4 straight after, and then coating with C2V3 every couple weeks, the finish only lasts about a year .

If I were to just machine polish without using wet and dry before they got really bad when the cloudiness just starts to return, is there a finite number of times I can safely do this before they get too thin and crack?

Maybe I need to bite the bullet and try a clear wrap after polishing them.
If so, how long does a wrap last and how easy or safe is it to remove once it fails?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

On 22nd August they looked like this









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Today they like this









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I mean, in theory, yes you are going to run out of plastic on the headlight but I imagine it would take years and years to achieve this level of cut ha! 

Have you considered taking them out (not sure how easy that is on your car) and then properly clear coating them? Thats what they would do (or similar) at the factory and clearcoat should have a much better resilliance to UV which is why theyre clouding. 

I had an old clio that loved to fog the lights up and it, like you, was a yearly saga. Luckily, mine always either broke in a big way or I fell out of love with it so the clios never stayed longer than a year anyway :lol:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

maybe ppf wrap?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Your story seems to tally with what we were told during an Autoglym open day when we tested the then new headlight polishing kit. Autoglym said they had tried various coatings to stop the newly polished lens from re-hazing and had no success.

Even with a light sanding and polish each year, it will be decades before you polish through the lens.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I seem to remember Kelly from kds mentioning in a recent video that headlights will need doing regularly.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

greymda said:


> maybe ppf wrap?


Was watching a wrap company on YouTube yesterday.
The owner removed the wrap from his after 4 years for a different look.
He recommended that it shouldn't be left more than 3 years really to prevent problems with stubborn adhesive.
So maybe not as maintenance free as I thought.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I removed the 8 months of hazing by hand just with some left over headlight compound I had.
I reckon little but often (twice a year) by hand may be the way to go.
Thus negating the need for sanding or machine polishing.
Ordered 2 sets of Turtle Wax Headlight Restoration kits for £18.
I've used it before and it has a sealant to apply afterwards.
Can't remember if it was more durable than the C4 I've been using past few years so will try it again.
Only need it to last 6 months then I'll re hand polish and seal.
In fact I'll do one side with C4 and the other in Turtle Wax Headlight Restoration kit for a DW test battle and post up a thread.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

9-12 mths is the norm before needing to recoat.

I have used various makes over the years & all seem to last around the same.

A new set of lights or trying to speak with a bodyshop might be a better option.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

The best I found was Megs kit. Lated 9 months with a very slight haziness in months 9-10.

It waa added to my yearly maintenance. As unless it was pointed out you would not have seen it.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Link to the kit I have used

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Meguairs-G...76&hvtargid=pla-525844077739&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

Megs Youtube video


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Maybe try that one next year as I'm sure the turtle Wax won't last more than 6 months :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

HEADPHONES said:


> Maybe try that one next year as I'm sure the turtle Wax won't last more than 6 months :lol:


Need to double check, but I may still have that kit in the garage. If it's there you can have it FOC.

Will check Wednesday & send you a PM :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

What about a physical cover,

I found these from an American site

https://www.carid.com/weathertech/lampgard-headlight-protection-covers.html?urlId=83980

https://www.carid.com/nissan-350z-light-covers/

I would imagine you can get something similar in the UK


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Rappy said:


> Need to double check, but I may still have that kit in the garage. If it's there you can have it FOC.
> 
> Will check Wednesday & send you a PM :thumb:


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Was going to do mine on the Clio this Spring. You're putting me off.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Rappy said:


> PM sent :thumb:


PM received.
Thanks for the kind gesture:thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

^^If you drive after dark, do you not want to see where you are going?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Rakti said:


> Was going to do mine on the Clio this Spring. You're putting me off.


Don't be put off.
It's an easy cheap fix that's quite satisfying.
As long as you don't set your expectations too high regarding durability of the finish you'll be fine.
Think of it as doing a full decon on your bodywork.
Sometimes takes an age with tar and fallout remover and then a paint cleanser.
Will need doing the following year.
But what the hell......we love it really:lol:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I did mine, wet and dry and then polished with the Autoglym kit last year, about a year ago?

Polished them up without sanding a couple of weeks back and they came up ok.
Could do with a slightly better finish, maybe a light sanding, but for 5 mins with the machine I was happy.

BTW I put Gtechniq C1.5v2 which is UV protective and it kept them ok for a few months, I just didn't re-apply.
I wasn't expecting it to be permanent.

I'm like you Headphones.
Couple of times a year with a light polish and I've conceded to that to keep them looking ok.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Rian said:


> What about a physical cover,
> 
> I found these from an American site
> 
> ...


Back in the 90s I got some perspex fitted covers for our 306 Dturbo headlights when one was shattered by a flicked up stone on the motorway.
Got them from the main dealer too.
Looked rubbish up close but served as a shield from rocks etc


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This Megs kit arrived today courtesy of
Rappy ........ thanks again sir!
Came very well packaged.
Will start a new thread comparing this with Turtlewax.
















Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Your welcome :thumb:


----------

